# rat in labor?



## bodega1027 (Sep 5, 2009)

This morning I went to feed my female rats and I noticed that one side of the cage had all the bedding with a little nest in the corner and in one corner was all the food. There was some blood on a paper towel I was thinking she was gonna have babies so I gave her more paper towel that they put in the nest immediately then left her alone thinking my presence would make her nervous. That was about four hours ago but still no babies is this normal? I'm so worried about her could anybody give me some advice?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you know she was pregnant? Do you know which rat is bleeding? Can she possible be pregnant? If no, then you need to take her and the others to the vet asap


----------



## bodega1027 (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a pretty good feeling she was pregnant because her tummy is huge. Now today she's building a huge nest with her food bowl and everything the other females are helping her. I'm just worried cause I noticed her bleeding yesterday.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

If she is pregnant she should be separated from the other females and put into a 'nursery' cage by herself.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did she have a litter?


----------

